# Planning a pregnancy - Medication Review



## StephM31 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi 
I've been type 1 for 16 years and have decided I want 2 start a family. I've already attended a pre-conception clinic so know what's required. Last HbA1c was 7.1 and I'm hoping this has come down - will find out at clinic appt in a couple of weeks. 
I saw my GP last week regarding reviewing current meds and left feeling like I am the only diabetic wanting 2 start a family! He admitted he was out of his depth (didn't even know about the high dose folic acid!) and has referred me 2 c a gynaecologist!?
I take Simvastatin and Lisinopril and 2 start with my GP said I would b OK 2 continue taking. When I questioned this he looked on his system and confirmed I can't take either. What I would like 2 know is does anyone else take meds for blood pressure / cholesterol that are either pregnant or planning? 
My GP didn't have the knowledge 2 suggest alternative meds hence the referral. Not quite sure that a gynaecologist is going 2 b any the wiser!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Steph, welcome to the forum  I would imagine that you need to see a specialist in diabetes in pregnancy. We've got lots of ladies here who have been through this, so I'm sure that they will be along to help answer your questions soon!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that an obstetrician will be able to help you - they deal with pregnat women and women wanting to get pregnant every working day, which GPs don't. 

Not a gynaecologist - they deal with diseases of women, and pregnancy isn't a disease, although some doctors do both Obs & Gynae).

So, hope the clinic appointment in a couple of weeks can help you much more.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 4, 2012)

Have a look on the hospital website and see which people do both, but in any case once you are there and tell the person what the problem is from your POV - if they are the wrong person hopefully that should short circuit the referral to the right person.

In the meantime I'd try and find out what other doctors there are in your area, because your one obviously isn't much good at all to anyone either diabetic or pregnant!


----------



## Lizzzie (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Steph

Know where ypu're coming from:  I'm pregnant again and just told my GP about the folic acid, he said I'd got it wrong! - it's much better when they admit to not knowing.

Are you able to call the people from your pre-conception clinic? - because they should be able to tell you exactly where you should be referred to and then the best referral option is, at worst, just a very polite but very firm phone-call away??


----------



## StephM31 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks all. Diabetic clinic is on 19 of this month so hopefully get some info/advice from them then. Fingers crossed they will know what to do with me!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 5, 2012)

I'd bypass the gp altogether, tbh (I did this time) and just ask all these things at pre-conception. They'll know exactly what's ok and not, and can then write/fax your gp to make the necessary changes. And, if necessary, they'll have quick access to the obs team to get the info - my diabetes mw and DSN share an office!

I say this, having seen my gp before trying first time and being told that I could buy 5mg folic acid over the counter (you can't) and that there was no need to see anyone diabetes related before trying (there is).


----------



## StephM31 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Monkey. I did manage 2 get the folic acid from him (he initially tried 2 prescribe the dose u can buy!). When I told him I required the high dose he asked if this was because of the diabetes!  Quite worrying really.

I asked if he had put on repeat (as i only have 3 months worth) but he told me 2 go back and c him 4 more. Think I might pass on that and try another GP!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 5, 2012)

Obstetric clinic staff will probably write to your GP and tell them what to prescribe for you.


----------

